# [SOLVED] Audible alarm on startup



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

MB P4800Pro-M7

Worked fine yesterday.. nothing changed that I am aware of..

Today, instead of normal startup I get audible alarm of about
1 second duration, 2 seconds silent, then repeats...

What is it trying to tell me?

All 3 fans (case, PS, CPU) appear to be turning normal.

I have reseated memory (1 - 1 GB DDR2-4200)

Thanks Jack:4-dontkno


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

I have experienced that recently. But then an alrm means somthing is not in its right position.

For my case, it was the RAM. Make sure the RAM is in its correct position and that both locks can be locked properly. If it doesn't means it is not in its right position.

The RAM can only go in a certain way not any way you choose. When you slot the RAM in its correct position, both of the side locks will lock automatically. 

Sad to say, when i force the RAM in through the incorrect position, it was damaged and i need to replace it. Hope that is not the same case as you


----------



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

Thanks Jarod,
Unfortunately the ram is seated properly. I have tried it in both
memory slots with same result. I don't have any other ddr2 memory
to try at the moment.

I will go ahead and purchase a second stick in case memory went
bad. If it isn't the memory I won't mind this system having 2 GB.

Any other suggestions in the meantime?

Jack


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

The other thing that can do that is the video card. You could try reseating that if it is a separate card, and not integrated.

You could also try (with the pc off) unplugging it from the wall socket, taking out the CMOS battery (small silver battery inside the case, the size of the fingernail on your big finger) and waiting a minute or two. Then putting the battery back in and plugging the pc in and starting it up.


----------



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

Thanks Steelman,

The unplug and remove battery trick worked. I got to CMOS settings with no more beeping. I reloaded default settings and continued with startup...
My initial beep timing was way off... more like five seconds on/off repeating. 

Now it begins the WinXP startup but about half way through the monitor goes black and (apparently) goes no further...  Is there something special I need to address in the CMOS? My system is P4 3.4ghz, 250GB SATA HD,
1 GB DDR2 4200 memory (1 stick). The video is integrated. If we suspect video (although it appears normal up to point where it dies) I have a spare AGP card. I was able to get it to boot to Safe Mode but did not try anything except to restart normal. 

This is a really nice machine when it works.

All help is appreciated.

Jack


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

on the same screen where you choose to boot to safe mode, see if there is an option that says Enable VGA mode. Choose that one and see exactly where the monitor dies if it does... Ie - on the splash screen with the moving bar, before that, immediately after, etc.

If that does not work, see if it is at all possible to test that spare video card you have.

If that is too much, you could also try to boot to safe mode and try reinstalling your video drivers.

Just one question though, if this PC were to work normally, is there a password you have to put in, when you log into Windows, or does it boot straight to the Desktop? If there is no password, I am assuming that when the monitor goes black, you cannot hear the windows start up sound? 

Just trying to make sure it isn't simply a driver problem.

Finally, since this is fairly out of the blue, does your BIOS have any voltages or temperature readings in it? It could be under something like PC health or Voltages and Temps...


----------



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

I don't find anything to do with VGAA mode on the selection screen that links to safe mode.

I do have a user select screen that should come up but no passwords associated. 

I do have PC HEALTH setup in BIOS. I diddled with those settings with no positive results. Anything specific in mind?

If integrated video is bad, how does it work fine in safe mode? Same uestion for
video drivers?

I am searching for the appropriate drivers aand will reinstall if I find them.

Jack


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

check what the bios code is telling you here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

Thanks everyone, this is resolved (until it occurs again).

After getting the BIOS restored (my BIOS appartently got corrupted
to cause the intial problem), it would not complete the XP startup
sequence - monitor went black. Since this was my daughter's PC
I did not have anything but the basic system so I used an old
14" monitor.

Steelman's suggestion to look for "Enable VGA mode" on safe mode 
start screen turned out to work for me. I did not have that option
initially but repeated startup for safe mode did show that option.
That completed the startup with a display operational.

I showed my daughter how to perform that startup and sent the
unit home with her. She called bacj to say it started up completely
normal (no safe mode required) using her more modern monitor.

Again, thanks to all who offered suggestions. I was completely
surprised by the amount of assistance offered and the promptness
considering the holiday time period -- most of which was Christmas 
day.

Have a Happy New Year.
Jack


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Audible alarm on startup*

glad you got it sorted


----------



## Jack Staggs (Dec 25, 2007)

One last comment..

Something I did not consider until system started up normally with a high resolution monitor..
My old 14 inch monitor is only capable of 800X600. When XP startup switched the graphic card output to its operational setting is when the screen went blank.

Those of you who deal with problems every day may want to deposit that bit of "whatif" info in your memory banks.

Thanks again for the assistance.

Jack


----------

